# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Des photos du clavier Xbox 360

## La Rédaction

Voici des photos du clavier destinés à la Xbox 360, trouvées chez http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2007/04/09/543811.aspx "] Gamescoreblog[/url].

Comme le montrent les photos, le petit accessoire s’adapte directement sur la manette. Selon l’essayeur, il ne gêne pas la prise en main, alors que son poids reste très faible.

Et pour fêter la sortie de l’engin un jour prochain, un nouveau casque sera proposé par la même occasion.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## spongebong

Non là j'ai rien a dire


edit: sisi en fait, super drole!

----------


## kamel755

C'est moi ou billou repousse les limites de la mocheté...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ca peut être sympa ce truc. Il est surtout petit comparé à ce que Sega nous avait pondu pour Phantasy Star Online sur Game Cube.  :;): 

Si c'est compatbile avec les drivers PC, ça peut même être intéressant. C'est toujours plus rapide de taper sans lacher le pad.  ::):

----------


## lebifteksauvage

Logo vert + bulle + Carré rouge , ça peut servir en cas de plantage   ::ninja::

----------


## fratus

une seule question:


yaura t il également une souris. pourra t on enfin jouer aux fps comme sur le pc?
le reste n'est que futilités !!!

----------


## Corback

C'est donc avec ca qu'ils vont jouer à Age of Conan?

Ca va être joli le SMS dans ce jeu...  ::unsure::

----------


## kamel755

Je vois pas trop comment tu peut jouer comme sur PC meme si ils rajoutent une souris vu la taille du clavier

----------


## Sekkyumu

Ca sera utile pour la mise à jour du Dashboard en Mai qui contient l'intégration de Windows Live Messenger et pleins d'autres surprises  ::):  .

----------


## TheToune

> une seule question:
> yaura t il également une souris. pourra t on enfin jouer aux fps comme sur le pc?
> le reste n'est que futilités !!!


C'est pas un clavier pour jouer, c'est un mini clavier comme on en trouve pour les telephone portable pour chatter ... S'tout.

----------


## Drbeckman

Ah ben le Pad de la Jaguar est de retour !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Micerider

> C'est pas un clavier pour jouer, c'est un mini clavier comme on en trouve pour les telephone portable pour chatter ... S'tout.


D'ailleurs, on peut déjà brancher n'importe quel clavier en USB, tout ce qu'il manque, c'est la souris  :;):

----------


## aloxbollox

Ouais ban faudrait déja qu'y pensent à nous fournir un clavier avec les touches dans le bon ordre, déja qu'on à du mal a lire les kevineries, là ça risque de devenir diffssile, ah on me fait signe que je suis un peu fatigué ! oui certes.

----------


## Jokaljo

Moi je le trouve joliment fait ce petit clavier

----------


## ZX8-1

> C'est moi ou billou repousse les limites de la mocheté...


Mais non ..... enfin si ... il faut un concours .... ils ont pris même équipe que pour le ZUNE .... et ils sont top   ::wacko::  

Enfin a quand un clavier Wifi avec sa ptite souris ???

----------


## AzzA

Avec un peu de chance, ce sera le clavier QWERTY pour la France :D

----------


## kamel755

> Mais non ..... enfin si ... il faut un concours .... ils ont pris même équipe que pour le ZUNE .... et ils sont top   
> 
> Enfin a quand un clavier Wifi avec sa ptite souris ???


  ::XD::  lol le Zune tout moche, j'avoue ca doit etre la meme equipe, je les imagine lors du "brainstorming" entre le café et les sachet de poudre parler du design et des couleurs...

----------


## xapatan

Ah ouais mais non, désolé mais c'est sacrément moche   ::sad::  

[mode troll] Comme le pad de la 360 en fait  :mrgreen: [/mode troll]

----------


## captaindax

Ou plus simple !!! Brancher un clavier USB sur un port USB de la console et topoter dessus!!!
Miraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacle ça écrit!!!!
Y ce foutent vraiment de la gueule du monde chez grosoft!!!  ::XD::

----------


## Gynsu2000

Je trouve le design très bien pensé: ça s'intègre apparemment très bien à la manette et la gène semble être minime. Par contre je suis curieux de voir comment la casque va s'intégrer par dessus (il ne semble pas y avoir de prise externe au clavier).



> Ou plus simple !!! Brancher un clavier USB sur un port USB de la console et topoter dessus!!!


Quel est l'interêt de ta remarque (à par le troll de bas étage?)?
L'avantage de ce clavier et que justement il s'intègre très bien à la manette et donc l'utilisateur n'a pas besoin de naviguer entre 2 périphériques.

----------


## jonsalami

venant de microsoft j'espere qu'ils ont pas oublié ctrl+alt+supr , ca risque d'etre utile  ::o:

----------


## ZX8-1

> L'avantage de ce clavier et que justement il s'intègre très bien à la manette et donc l'utilisateur n'a pas besoin de naviguer entre 2 périphériques.


Chouette un tout tout ptit clavier, format SMS, pour jouer au FPS ..... alors les deux mains tiennent la manettes, et les autres bras tapent sur le clavier ... mais attention avec un seul doigt ... faut pas pousser .... quoi ...  oui mon père etait un poulpe   :<_<:

----------


## matjong

> C'est donc avec ca qu'ils vont jouer à Age of Conan?
> 
> Ca va être joli le SMS dans ce jeu...


Déja qu'un vrai clavier, pour beaucoup, ca aide pas !!
D'un autre côté, si tu veux la jouer RP dans Conan, tu peux te permettre un bon Vieux:
"G vé TouVriR KOm 1 UItRE Avé L COuteAU"

----------


## Darth_tatin

En même temps ca fais un moment qu'on sait qu'il y avait un clavier de prévu.

Article

aout 2005. Prévu depuis le début je suppose

----------


## Gynsu2000

> pour jouer au FPS


Qui te parle de jouer au fps avec ça alors que les claviers USB seront suportés?

----------


## Davwrc

> Moi je le trouve joliment fait ce petit clavier


 Idem, discret et virable...

----------


## TimeBomb

Cool, mais ca ne rendra pas les FPS console plus jouables et intéressant....

----------


## The Lurker

> Cool, mais ca ne rendra pas les FPS console plus jouables et intéressant....


C'est vrai, mais c'est pas le but...

----------


## Erokh

Je le trouve assez bien pensé, le machin: on garde le pad en main et on peut quand même taper ses messages. Pratique.

Par contre, lelook des touches n'est pas trop à mon goût: je trouve qu'elles font Playskool  ::|:

----------


## captaindax

> Je le trouve assez bien pensé, le machin: on garde le pad en main et on peut quand même taper ses messages. Pratique.
> 
> Par contre, lelook des touches n'est pas trop à mon goût: je trouve qu'elles font Playskool


bah le gadjet qui sert à rien et qui n'est surtout pas indispensable!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## pes.seb

> bah le gadjet qui sert à rien et qui n'est surtout pas indispensable!!!


Tu parles du sixaxis   ::blink::

----------

